# Chic Palm Beach Cites Donald Trump's American Flag For Being Too Big



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Palm Beach Trumps The Donald*
Chic Palm Beach Cites Donald Trump's American Flag For Being Too Big










(AP) It seems Donald Trump's latest display of patriotism may be too much for this chic oceanside town.

Trump has been cited by Palm Beach officials for hoisting a large American flag atop an 80-foot pole outside his lavish Mar-a-Lago estate and club.

Town officials said the real estate mogul has violated zoning codes by putting up a flagpole taller than 42 feet, for not obtaining a building permit, and for failing to get permission from the landmarks board.

Trump has until Nov. 27 to apply for the necessary approvals or face a Dec. 21 code enforcement hearing that could result in $250-a-day fines.

"You don't need a permit to put up the American flag," Trump said Tuesday. "The day you need a permit to put up the American flag, that will be a sad day for this country."

Trump said it is too soon to comment on how he will respond to the threat of fines.

Lee Hanley, vice chairman of the town's landmarks commission, previously said the 15-by-25-foot flag makes the town look like "we have an Okeechobee car dealer," referring to a strip of auto dealerships along Okeechobee Boulevard in West Palm Beach.

Trump responded in a letter last week saying that "anyone who objects should not, in my opinion, hold a public office of any kind - at least not in this country."

The flag appeared outside the Mar-a-Lago estate on Oct. 3.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

The fact that anyone would complain about that, pisses me off! What the hell is wrong with this country? It's your own flag, a symbol that countless people have died fighting for. People are so proud of their quaint little community that they whine about a large American flag. When I am out of the Navy and settled down in my own house, one of my dreams is to have a large flagpole, complete with yardarm, lit 24/7. Just let someone tell me that I can't do that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few months ago, there was a story that made national headlines when a guy put up a flagpole and a flag in his front yard, and the home owners association started fighting him over it.

I think the whole thing is ridiculous as well...


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Had the same thing happen in a town near me last June:

******************************************************
*Ashland's debate unfurls under extra-large U.S. flag*
Published: Thursday, June 15, 2006

ASHLAND - A super-size flag at a former McDonald's is causing a stir in Ashland.

The flag is 16 feet by 25 feet. Premier West Bank raised it last week at an Ashland branch.

The city code allows the flag.

But Adam Hanks, Ashland's code enforcement officer, said he has fielded more than a dozen calls about it.

John Anhorn, president and CEO of Premier West, said the flag will stay.

``We fly the flag because we are an American company and we believe in the flag,'' he said. ``It's a great way to show support for our country.''

He said Premier West flies a flag at all 38 branches and added that he has received several positive comments about the Ashland flag.

But some residents disagree.

Jason Spevak called the flag ``enormous'' and an eyesore.

``It's incongruous with the natural beauty of Ashland,'' Spevak said. ``We used to have an uninterrupted view of the hillside. Now this gigantic artificial presence is interrupting that view.''

****************************************************
Guess where I do my banking. 

Ashland, OR, is a crazy place. Lots of burnt out hippies and peaceniks. There was talk within the city council to remove the US flag from all local government buildings and replace it with the "earth flag", whatever that is.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Blastard said:


> Jason Spevak called the flag ``enormous'' and an eyesore.


Anyone who calls the flag an eyesore needs to have their citizenship revoked and shipped out of the country.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I like many here served this Country. I have no problem with the display of the Nations symbol. I also do not have a problem with local code enforcement. If you don’t like the codes get em changed. Don’t just blatantly violate them. What would we have if everyone did, anarchy?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Why does it matter?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Why does it matter?


Why does what matter?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On this 1 issue - the US Flag, I don't agree that there should be any rules on how he wants to fly it. Anything else, then yes, I can see rules....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Why does what matter?


How big the flag is


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I like many here served this Country. I have no problem with the display of the Nations symbol. I also do not have a problem with local code enforcement. If you don't like the codes get em changed. Don't just blatantly violate them. What would we have if everyone did, anarchy?


With the crooks and morons on both sides of the aisle burying this country in BS laws this is coming sooner than most probably realize


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> How big the flag is


I guess the same reason there are any other zoning laws/code etc.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> With the crooks and morons on both sides of the aisle burying this country in BS laws this is coming sooner than most probably realize


And who elects those Morons? Remind me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You go Donald!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> And who elects those Morons? Remind me.


Well for one YOU do mickey


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> Well for one YOU do mickey


It's more like "we" do.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Fly 'em high and proud!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Fly 'em high and proud!


I agree, just don't violate local codes.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Fly 'em high and proud!


I agree with you 100%. I have a flag the flies 24/7 AND new neighbors from California. They came by yesterday and asked me AGAIN to take it down as it made them uncomfortable. They seemed to be shocked by MY comments and went home.

The flag is still up. :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> I agree with you 100%. I have a flag the flies 24/7 AND new neighbors from California. They came by yesterday and asked me AGAIN to take it down as it made them uncomfortable. They seemed to be shocked by MY comments and went home.
> 
> The flag is still up. :smt1099


They actually ask you to take it down...? I fly mine 24/7... if someone were to ask me to take it down, my comment would be: "F*ck off! Now get the F*ck off of property or I'll take my backup flag pole and shove it up your ass."


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> They actually ask you to take it down...? I fly mine 24/7... if someone were to ask me to take it down, my comment would be: * "F*ck off! Now get the F*ck off of property or I'll take my backup flag pole and shove it up your ass."*


You're close.... :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

js said:


> They actually ask you to take it down...? I fly mine 24/7... if someone were to ask me to take it down, my comment would be: "F*ck off! Now get the F*ck off of property or I'll take my backup flag pole and shove it up your ass."


That is so insensitive and political incorrect I can't believe you said it. COOL! Way to go! If it comes to shoving it (flag pole) wear the sun don't shine make sure it goes up sideways.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> I agree with you 100%. I have a flag the flies 24/7 AND new neighbors from California. They came by yesterday and asked me AGAIN to take it down as it made them uncomfortable. They seemed to be shocked by MY comments and went home.
> 
> The flag is still up. :smt1099


Unbelievable!! Uncomfortable, huh? Geeeezzzzzzzz. Damn the California everyone must feel good, lets all just get along, tree huggin, Socialist MORONS!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There has been talk above about regulations that should be followed.... I am all for most HOA rules. But, I think that unless U are flying a football field sized flag in your neighborhood (with small yards), no rules should apply to flying the flag itself...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> You're close.... :mrgreen:


2400, did they explain or say why they were uncomfortable?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> 2400, did they explain or say why they were uncomfortable?


They seem to be ashamed of our flag. I told them I didn't give a rats ass and asked them to get off my property. The guy said "he hoped nothing happened to my flag". I told him "I hope nothing happens to it either, because I'm holding him personally responsible for it's safety". :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't believe they actually told U that. Wow.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Now you know which neighbors to keep an eye on.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> They seem to be ashamed of our flag. I told them I didn't give a rats ass and asked them to get off my property. The guy said "he hoped nothing happened to my flag". I told him "I hope nothing happens to it either, because I'm holding him personally responsible for it's safety". :mrgreen:


Well, now I feel sorry for your neighbors. :smt022

Hope they figure out how to get over this shame thing. It doesn't sound like its going to be good for their health.

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> They seem to be ashamed of our flag. I told them I didn't give a rats ass and asked them to get off my property. The guy said "he hoped nothing happened to my flag". I told him "I hope nothing happens to it either, because I'm holding him personally responsible for it's safety". :mrgreen:


WOW!


----------

